# Internet-Gewinnspiel



## reihei (16 April 2007)

Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit [noparse]www.millionenquiz.de[/noparse] ? 
Die auf der Homepage einsehbaren Spielregeln scheinen ja wasserdicht zu sein, trotzdem ist mein intelligenter volljähriger Sohn voll darauf hereingefallen und hat sehr hohe Spielschulden verursacht. 
Muß der Betreiber eingentlich eine gewerbebehördliche Lizenz zu diesem Spiel besitzen und diese auf Verlangen nachweisen ?
Und kann der mit dem Quiz verbundene Beantwortungs-Zeittakt von 30 Sekunden als Unterdrucksetzung angesehen werden?
Und wie steht es um die Tatsache, dass der zunächst kostenlose Einstieg in das Spiel so kinderleicht ist, dass man zum Weiterspielen psychologisch geradezu  angelockt wird ?
Ist das alles rechtens, auch dann wenn man die Registrierung und folgenschwere Aktivierung gewisser Links leichtfertig aber bei vollem Verstand vornimmt ?
Gruß reihei


----------



## guido-burkhard (17 April 2007)

*AW: Internet-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Das ist eine Variante der "[...]'schen Abo-Falle". Den psychologischen Trick dahinter hast du selber erklärt - ein total leichter Einstieg mit Fragen, die selbst ein Grundschulkind ohne langes Nachdenken richtig beantworten könnte.

[...] Es gibt auch entsprechende Gerichtsurteile, die im Forum schon mehrmals gepostet wurden.

Leider wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dich durch das Forum zu lesen. Empfehlenswert sind die Threads über die [...] (w'w.***-heute.com) und Lebensprognose/Genlogie. All diese Seiten sind nach einem ähnlichen Muster gestrickt.

_[Namen und Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## peanuts (17 April 2007)

*AW: Internet-Gewinnspiel*

Spielgebühren sind versteckt in den FAQ angegeben. Das dürfte "überraschend" sein. Um sich zu registrieren, muss man erst mal spielen. Auf der Registrierungsseite steht "Der Spielbetrag beträgt zehn Euro pro Spiel." Zehn ausgeschrieben, nicht als Zahl, damit's offensichtlich nicht so auffällt.  Die Seite lässt sich auch nicht abspeichern, weil das ganze eine Flash-Animation ist.

Die AGB sind kaum leserlich (hellgrau auf weiß). Um Millionär zu werden muss man 10 Mal 9 Fragen, also 90 Fragen richtig beantworten, wenn ich die AGB richtigt verstanden habe.

Besonders hinterhältig:"Zusätzlich haben Sie in jedem Spiel einmal die Möglichkeit einen Super-Joker einzusetzen. Dieser wird angeboten, wenn Sie (ab der Stufe 2) erstmalig eine Frage falsch beantwortet haben. Bei Einsatz des Superjokers wird das Spiel, unter nochmaliger Berechnung der Spielgebühr in Höhe von zehn Euro, an derselben Stelle fortgesetzt, wo Sie die entsprechende Frage falsch beantwortet haben. Die Frage- und Spielstufe bleibt Ihnen somit erhalten."

Oder 

"§ 5 Spielgebühren 

Für jedes Spiel ist eine Spielgebühr in Höhe von 10 € zu entrichten. Bei jedem neuen Spiel fällt die Spielgebühr wiederum an.  Eine Ausnahme besteht lediglich für das Spielen der Qualifikationsrunde ohne nachfolgende Registrierung. Die Spielgebühr von zehn Euro pro Spiel wird bei der Registrierung angezeigt und durch das setzen des Häkchens akzeptiert. [..]"

Das hier hab ich nicht ganz verstanden:

"§ 6 Vertragslaufzeit und Kündigung des Vertrages 

Die Vertragslaufzeit beginnt bei Neukunden mit Ihrer Anmeldung/Registrierung als Kunde bzw. bei bereits registrierten Mitgliedern durch Login in den Kundenbereich und Auslösung des Spiels Der Vertrag endet bei Verlassen der Webseite (millionenquiz.de) bzw. bei Abmekdung. Nach Beendigung des Vertrages wird der Betreiber Ihre Daten auf Ihren Wunsch löschen. "

Heisst das, dass ich jedesmal eine neuen Vertrag eingehe, wenn ich mich einlogge?

Und dann noch das Hintertürchen:

"Sollte der Betreiber nachweislich eine Frage mit einer falschen Antwort versehen haben, so ist der Betreiber dem Kunden nur zur Erstattung der für dieses Spiel fälligen Spielgebühr verpflichtet. Eine weitergehende Haftung ist ausgeschlossen." 

Wer also meint, bei dem Spiel gewinnen zu können, ist ziemlich blauäugig.


----------

